# This time out of Jarrah



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well everyone, I've been out in the shed again and had a go at turning another bowl, once again the blank was donated for training purposes and so had several faults but not nearly as many as there were with my turning abilities. The final result is quite a bit smaller than anticipated. The last shot shows the spigot which protruded too far and so I tried to sand some off on the linisher but it was uneven so I thought of a better way , before going to my next post, spend a minute or so thinking how YOU might do it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Those who thought of the skis go to the top of the class.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Harry really getting along.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Not sure of what to use it for? Why Harry it is a perfect cuspidor! Get Marlene a bag of chewing tobaco and she will have a fancy place to spit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Nice job on the fancy dan chamber pot... should come in handy at 2:00AM LOL, but don't call on me to dump it out the window....do they still do that in UK/down under 

=========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Another great job, Harry. I'm with Mike... looks like a cuspidor to me too. The only thing is, it's too nice to spit in.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job on a good looking piece Harry.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

I think a fitting purpose would be a "do-dad collector", to see if it works place on kitchen counter for one week and see the do-dads it picks up.  A nice home for those little things you don't know where to put.

Mine has pen, change, miniture flash light, the receipt I wanted to keep, elastic band,,, you know ,the things that need a tempory home. 

Mine is not near as nice as yours,,,,,,, you always were the favorite  

Great job and very rich looking finish. Very nice do-dad collector.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry Harry, I agree with Mikey. When I first saw it, I thought of a spittoon. Like in the old west saloons. BUT it is a very nice bowl. You are improving greatly. As they say up over, "Good on ya Harry."


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice turning. If you wanted to shorten the spigot for any reaon, take the turning out of the chuck turn it around and place the front of the bowl over the chuck jaws tighten the jaws untill tight, then away you go, you can turn away the spigot, finish the bottom of the bowl or whatever, all with the lathe. Mitch


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Beautiful piece, Harry. The shellac really brings out the beauty of the wood. You did a fine job of turning, too. I like the shape, even tho' I have to agree with Mike that it looks like a cuspidor. Too pretty for that, tho'. 

Neal


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys for your remarks and ideas. Mitch, I did explore the possibility of doing it in the lathe but could see no way with my Nova chuck which doesn't open wide enough to grip the outside and can't grip the sloping inside. Am I right in thinking that a "Coles" chuck would have been the way to go?
By using the ski mounted router I hoped to illustrate that it can be a powerful tool in the workshop, giving one the ability to solve all manner of problems that would otherwise be difficult. I did contemplate using my metal lathe with reverse jaws in the 3 jaw chuck but felt that the way I settled on was more in-keeping with router forums.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Thanks for your ideas*

My wife has asked me to thank you all for your ideas but feels that hers is a better one, and I have to agree.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow Harry,

That cuspidore really grows nice flowers.....Did I mention it was a beautiful looking creation?

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

See,,,,, It has started to collect flowers,  Marlene has brought character to an already impressive creation. Looking good, no GREAT!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry another option that I use is a donut chuck. They work very well. Here is one I made and I have 2 for the small lathe and the 2 big ones. Three screws clamp the bowl, vase, etc. inbetween.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
Now that you posted the picture on the dining room table I can see it would not work as I suggested The piece is bigger than it looked before. Coles jaw probably would work on the outside depending on diameter, but on sloping sides like the inside is, wouldn't hold. I think your wife is right, looks beautiful . I saw something on that table of yours that almost brought tears to my eyes. I could see my mother ,many years ago crocheting those doilies. She did this continuouslylike try turning.The one on your table is beautiful and looks like the ones she made. My wife has them on our table always. So Harry is there a lesson learned with this turning? Make your face sides perfectly flat. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Harry another option that I use is a donut chuck. They work very well. Here is one I made and I have 2 for the small lathe and the 2 big ones. Three screws clamp the bowl, vase, etc. inbetween.


Thanks for that info. Bernie, because you forgot to attach the pdf, Glenmore sent it to me so that I can make one (or two) next week.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Mitch, I'll give Bernie's method a try, it makes a lot of sense and I have all the materials at hand. Whilst Marlene used to crochet, arthritis has taken it's toll, this one was made by our daughter-in-law.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Ah gee guys, now you went and did it! My wife now wants me to make some white roses. 
Take care


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep I did forget Harry. Sorry. I was on the road and not at my home computer so couldn't have sent it anyway. To make sure it is centered I leave the piece in the chuck and remove the chuck with the piece still in it from the headstock. I have a piece for the tailstock that the chuck will screw onto. I take the ring and hold it so when I mount the chuck in the tailstock it is over the piece. I then bring up the tailstock so the piece is tight against the donut chuck piece on the headstock. I then put the screws in and tighten the ring down. It has to be tight but not tight enough to break the piece especially if it has been turned thin. Once the ring has been tightened down the piece should be centered and you can remove the chuck and slide the tailstock out of the way. The white material on the chuck is a foam type drawer liner. I used contact cement to put it on so that the wood wouldn't mar or mark the piece. I made the ring sizes on mine to go from 4" to 12" in 1" increments. When the holes are drilled I always mark one of them on the outside edge so the rings go on the same way every time. After I made mine I sold my cole jaws as I didn't use them hardly at all. 

Let us know how it works out for you Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Many thanks for that additional information Bernie, it answers all the questions I was going to ask you. I will certainly let you know how I make out.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry not been around much, but well done Harry as it is a hard wood to get looking good, but you have done it.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks so much Pete, we're missing you on Skype.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

Mike said:


> Not sure of what to use it for? Why Harry it is a perfect cuspidor! Get Marlene a bag of chewing tobaco and she will have a fancy place to spit.


Great use of the word "cuspidor"  much nicer word than spittoon!


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

*Where does one get these skis?*



harrysin said:


> Those who thought of the skis go to the top of the class.


I would love to find out where to get these skis. It looks like something I could build, with the exception of the part that the router sits on.

Phil


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice Harry.. I have a pice of burl jarra here 900mm x 400mm yup large bowl indeed Iv not get around to mounting as I sold my Teknatool lathe 

I will just make an out rigger or buy a good swivel head In due time, As a matter of fact Iv got some really nice timbers put away in the shead I got all my timber from Anagoat timbers in sydney and all from a place in Moss vale.

I should send you over a piece of some thing and see what you can do with it.. I have stuff like Gigi,Jarra burl,Hemlock,Teak,Melaluka,Birds Eye Burl and some others.

I will have to take a photo of my shed stock and I don't mind sending you some thing I like to share 

Cheers Harry from Noel

I have a champagne taste and I'm only on a beer income


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for your kind offer but at this time I'm far too inexperienced at turning (my usual tool is the plunge router) to run the risk of ruining expensive wood. To illustrate my inexperience, I recently had given several long branches of Jacaranda around 8" diameter and was about to slice them into 6" "bowl blanks" thinking this is how it's done. Friend John stopped me in the nick of time and explained how doing it that way would not only be turning end grain but still have the soft core. He further explained that the way it's done is to band-saw the log lengthways then cut the two halves into slices, drawer a circle and, with a simple jig on the band-saw, cut the circle. Because my band-saw is only a 14" one he decided to take the logs and cut them for me. Yesterday he brought back 6 perfectly made blanks from one branch, the rest are to follow.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

philland said:


> I would love to find out where to get these skis. It looks like something I could build, with the exception of the part that the router sits on.
> 
> Phil


You are correct Phil, you build them yourself to fit what ever router you may have. In fact, I don't remember seeing a commercial version anywhere. Just do a search at the top of this page for ski's and you should find more info. They have been discussed quite a bit in other threads here.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

philland said:


> I would love to find out where to get these skis. It looks like something I could build, with the exception of the part that the router sits on.
> 
> Phil



Phil. if these shots aren't sufficient, just ask more questions.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> You are correct Phil, you build them yourself to fit what ever router you may have. In fact, I don't remember seeing a commercial version anywhere. Just do a search at the top of this page for ski's and you should find more info. They have been discussed quite a bit in other threads here.


Funny, I never realized that my router base has holes for the skis. Go figure. Who'd have thunk I would learn something here.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Phil, as the late Al Johnson said "you aint seen nothing yet" !


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

philland said:


> Funny, I never realized that my router base has holes for the skis. Go figure. Who'd have thunk I would learn something here.


Phil, those holes are actually there for an edge guide attachment for your router. They work equally well for the ski's. But, hey, it's not a good day unless you learn something new. Right?


----------

